# Popping cork and a fiddler crab?



## Chap (Jan 7, 2015)

Any of you guys ever use this combo?  Since I started reading the forums here I've seen popping corks and just about every other type of bait that I can imagine.  Don't think I've seen anything on fiddlers with a popping cork.  Just curious.....


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 7, 2015)

never tried it.  usually use fiddlers on sheepshead.  they are hard to catch, and a cork would make it harder IMO.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 7, 2015)

I've seen a few guys use very small, thin corks and fiddler crabs, never done it myself.  If you are fishing an area that you believe has a lot of sheepshead and you have live shrimp, thread the shrimp on tail first, up through the body, to the head.  The point of the hook should be inside the shrimp's head.  Throw the rig out watching your cork (popping or pencil type). If it moves other than current, set the hook.  I've caught a number of sheepshead using this technique.


----------



## Chap (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Most of my saltwater fishing experience has just been using frozen shrimp on the bottom, so I'm kind of a noob outside of freshwater.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jan 8, 2015)

*fidler crabs and popping cork*

There was a post or two as I recall this past spring or summer about fishing fidlers under an oversized cork that would produce a lot of resistance and catching sheephead in great numbers saying they hooked themselves.  Meant to try it but never did


----------



## declemen (Jan 9, 2015)

I use corks with fiddlers , the long skinny drift kind and the more rounded kind, a popping cork would work , I would not pop it , just let it float. I have had good success using a cork and fiddler, caught a good number of reds that way to


----------



## FOD (Jan 12, 2015)

I've used small peg corks with fiddlers for reds on grass edges, deadly. I've never used popping corks with them though.


----------



## work2play (Jan 12, 2015)

*The only way to fish a fiddler*

Catch more fish hands down


----------



## grandpa (Jan 18, 2015)

*popping cork*

I've caught redfish using a popping cork with Berkley gulp fiddler crabs with about a 3ft leader


----------



## fishdog (Jan 18, 2015)

If you find them, try a little bit of shrimp on a small hook. The small hook is key. Don't pop the cork. Those fish will pick you clean in a hurry if your not paying attention. The old timers use a cane pole and a quill with fiddlers.


----------

